# Retro: Giana Sisters Lego Gameplay – Brick Movie! Update 12.07.



## Mitch78St (6. Mai 2017)

*Update 12.07.: neuer Clip - Link weiter unten*

 

So, dieses Fanprojekt ist mal etwas Old-School und kein MMO, aber ich vielleicht passt es trotzdem irgendwie hier rein.

 

Giana Sisters &#8211; einige von euch werden diesen Klassiker vor fast drei Dekaden noch gezockt haben, und einigen dürfte das Remake &#8222;Twisted Dreams&#8220; von 2012 was sagen, aber ich glaube, wir alle haben irgendwann mal (oder auch mal wieder) mit Lego gespielt! Und ich hatte eben die Idee, beides zu kombinieren!

 

Hier zeige ich euch das Gameplay zu Stage 2 als Stop-Motion, das ich kürzlich auf Youtube hochgeladen habe und für nicht ganz unansehlich halte . . .

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHerhs3DBKc&t=6s

 

Auf meinem Channel &#8222;Mitch78's Bricky Retro Gameplays&#8220; sind noch Stage 1 und die Intro-Sequenz zu sehen (die allerdings noch einer Überarbeitung bzw. Neuverfilmung bedürfen).

 

Generell habe ich als Vorlage für den Legobau die Grafik vom Amiga-Spiel von 1988 verwendet und versucht, so nah wie möglich am Original zu bleiben.

 

Alles, was in den Videos zu sehen ist, besteht aus Lego, also auch die Hintergründe und alle Schriftzüge. Die Statuszeilen oben habe ich natürlich per Bildbearbeitung verkleinert, damit das Verhältnis zur Screen stimmt. Framerate 10 Bilder pro Sekunde.

Für die Bildnachbearbeitung habe ich Paint.net und für die Audiobearbeitung Audiacity verwendet.

 

Ausblick: ich habe vor, bis Level 6 weiterzumachen. Legoteile sind ja genügend vorhanden nach entsprechenden Demontierungsaktionen  - also in den nächsten Wochen werde ich die Fortsetzungen hochladen.

 

p.s. Easter Eggs gibt&#8217;s auch zu entdecken (Stage 1 + 2), aber die sind nur für jeweils 0,1 Sekunden sichtbar . . .


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2017)

Das ist schon gut geworden, keine Frage.

Großes aaaaaber: Willst Du echt nur einige Levels Gameplay damit machen? Das ist ja ganz lustig, aber nach den 2 Minuten ist der Käse halt auch gegessen


----------



## Mitch78St (7. Mai 2017)

Danke, Tikume.

 

Ich habe vor, bis Stage 6 weiterzumachen und die Clips in den nächsten Wochen erstmal der Reihe nach hochzuladen (Arbeitszeit pro Clip ca. 40 - 50 Stunden, ist ja alles Handarbeit) und dann, falls ich Lust habe, fasse ich alles zusammen zu einem "Longplay" mit neu aufgenommenen Intro und Zwischensequenzen. Würde dann so 12, 13 Minuten dauern.

 

Noch mehr Levels mache ich Plan jetzt nicht, denn ich möchte noch ein paar andere Lego Gameplays von Retro Klassikern umsetzten!


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2017)

Ist auf jeden Fall großartig. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das ein Haufen Arbeit ist!


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2017)

Ich will Dir da keineswegs in deine Arbeit reinreden, aber hast Du auch mal überlegt ev. eine kleine Witzige Story zu erzählen damit?

Wie Du schon schreibst ist das ein extremer Aufwand, ich finde es halt verschwendet wenn am Ende nur eine Art Let's Play rauskommt.


----------



## Mitch78St (8. Mai 2017)

Nein, darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen - aber danke für die Anregung, ich mach mir Gedanken darüber!


----------



## Mitch78St (16. Mai 2017)

Und weiter gehts mit dem Gameplay zu Stage 3!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5SzAftnzP0


----------



## Mitch78St (9. Juni 2017)

Weiter gehts mit Stage 4, und die ist allen Arachnophobikern gewidmet 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miJlDnEt26I&t=8s


----------



## Mitch78St (12. Juli 2017)

Und weiter gehts mit Stage 5 - länger, dynamischer, besser! Klicken und kucken 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz-J0i3E_fc


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2017)

Großartig.


----------



## Mitch78St (24. August 2017)

Und der 6. und letzte Teil ist fertig - ein paar Sachen sind neu bzw. verbessert, tja bis auf das Gameplay an sich, wo ich etwas gemurkst habe    - aber seht am Besten selbst!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4QiHN0d8rA


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. August 2017)

Wird ja so langsam mal Zeit für ein "Behind the Scenes" oder "Making of" oder wie man das nennt. :-P


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2017)

Wäre ich auch dafür.


----------

